# Remembering RCD Trooper Darryl Caswell - 11 June 2007



## bily052 (12 Jun 2007)

RIP   

My heart felt feelings for family and friends.  

Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (12 Jun 2007)

Aha, that explains why hubby missed our email date. I was afraid it was something to that effect.

My condolances to the family of the fallen. Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## dardt (12 Jun 2007)

RIP


----------



## Blackhorse7 (12 Jun 2007)

Rest easy, trooper.


----------



## jbeach95 (12 Jun 2007)

RIP Trooper Casswell.


----------



## deedster (12 Jun 2007)

Trooper Casswell, your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## medaid (12 Jun 2007)

RIP Trooper. May your sacrifice never be forgotten.


----------



## safeboy43 (12 Jun 2007)

R.I.P Troop. We shall never forget.


----------



## Jack O. (12 Jun 2007)

My condolences to the family. RIP Trooper.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jun 2007)

And another instance of bad news.  Knowing I helped train that fine soldier..makes me proud.  My condolences to his family, friends and all the Dragoons.. 

Stay safe boys and girls.


----------



## ark (12 Jun 2007)

RIP Soldier and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Jun 2007)

RIP mate. It bloody sucks when you know the bloke. He was a good feller and we'll miss you. I remember how he and another feller volunteered to drive me to Ottawa just at the drop of a hat so i could meet my then girlfriend. He was a good bloke.
Keep at them Dragoons. Dont let up






Its not the greatest photo, but its how i remember him best. In front of that laptop, listening to music and having a laugh with him room-mate.
Mods can do away with it if they dont think its appropriate, i just think sometimes its good to see the bloke without the uniform.

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jun 2007)

Thanks for sharing the story, Hale...

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends, and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## 043 (12 Jun 2007)

RIP!!!!!!! My condolences to the family and friends!


----------



## Reccesoldier (12 Jun 2007)

RIP Dragoon

Audax et Celler.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jun 2007)

RIP Trooper.


----------



## Bigmac (12 Jun 2007)

May God hold you in the palm of his hand Dragoon.


----------



## missing1 (12 Jun 2007)

My condolences to the family of the fallen soldier


Dave Payne


----------



## observor 69 (12 Jun 2007)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Jun 2007)

RIP Trooper. You done you duty, done it with courage an bravery, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## armoured recce man (12 Jun 2007)

so sad....rip and two salutes to the dragoons family


----------



## pbi (12 Jun 2007)

From all of us here at CFC to the Dragoons and Tpr Caswell's family.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (12 Jun 2007)

RIP soldier.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (12 Jun 2007)

RIP, you'll not be forgotten.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## cameron (12 Jun 2007)

RIP Trooper Casswell, may God bless your brave and noble soul, and comfort your family in this difficult moment.  Speedy recovery to the wounded. :cdnsalute:


----------



## BernDawg (12 Jun 2007)

Stand Easy Trooper.  Godspeed.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2007)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada, on the death of Trooper Darryl Caswell, June 12, 2007

“My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I were saddened to learn of the death of Trooper Darryl Caswell, yesterday in Afghanistan.  Alongside their NATO Force partners, Canadian Forces units are tirelessly doing their utmost to establish security and stability in Afghanistan, despite the many dangers they face. These women and men care deeply about helping to improve the living conditions of the Afghan population, to build infrastructure and to bring about an economic recovery. The sacrifices they make in the name of this ideal deserve our greatest respect.  Our thoughts go out to the friends and family of Trooper Darryl Caswell, as well as to his comrades, who are feeling this loss deeply. Please accept our sincere condolences and know that we are thinking of you.  We also wish a prompt recovery to the soldiers wounded during this incident.” 



Statement by Prime Minister Stephen Harper on the death of Trooper Darryl Caswell, June 12, 2007

Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the death of Trooper Darryl Caswell:

“On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to extend my condolences to the family and friends of Trooper Darryl Caswell.  Our thoughts are with them during this difficult time.  Trooper Caswell was killed while working to improve the security and stability in the northern region of the Kandahar province.  He was part of an operation aimed at extending the influence of the Government of Afghanistan. He and his fellow soldiers were facilitating reconstruction and development.  Without security there can be no development in Afghanistan, and thanks to soldiers like Trooper Caswell, we are making significant progress.  He has left a valuable legacy and we will be forever grateful for the ultimate sacrifice he has made for our country.”



Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Death of Trooper Darryl Caswell, NR–07.051, June 12, 2007

OTTAWA - The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of Trooper Darryl Caswell:

“I extend my heartfelt sympathy to the family and friends of Trooper Darryl Caswell who was killed in Afghanistan yesterday. Our thoughts and prayers go out to them at this time of loss.

This brave soldier and his comrades were conducting a re-supply mission when the incident occurred.  Their convoy was operating in support of ongoing security efforts being conducted jointly between our forces, Afghan security forces and our international allies.  These efforts in the northern region of Kandahar province are aimed at helping to create the conditions necessary to allow reconstruction and development efforts to proceed at a faster pace. 

The Taliban have consistently demonstrated their disregard for peace and improvements to the quality of life for those Afghan citizens that desire peace.

We are making a difference and the Government of Canada stands proudly with our soldiers, sailors, airmen and airwomen as they strive to protect Canadians, our interests and our values. 

-30-

Trooper Caswell was a member of The Royal Canadian Dragoons (RCD), based at Petawawa, Ontario.


----------



## Rocketryan (13 Jun 2007)

RIP Trooper


----------



## teddybear (13 Jun 2007)

RIP Trooper  

Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Dissident (14 Jun 2007)

RIP trooper.

I just gave him a ride "home" the day before.

Condolences to family, friends and the Dragoons.


----------



## manhole (14 Jun 2007)

RIP, Trooper........Condolences to his family and friends.......


----------

